# BSB .55mm Yellow --- Band Life Results



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My first set of .55mm BSB Yellow bands broke but the shot counted seemed quite high. I cut a second set to the same specs and started counting shots. The bands were set for approx 425% elongation. The speed was fine for 10 yard indoor targets and backyard pop cans at 20 yards. Draw weight was very reasonable at just under 8 pounds. The draw feel is very smooth with this thickness, cut and draw length.

*BSB .55mm Yellow Bands*

17mm x 13mm x 190mm

812mm (32") draw length

8mm (5/16") steel ammo

211 fps

I shot with this bandset every day and kept a running tally of the shots. A tiny tear at the pouch started at a few shots before 1000. I kept shooting until the tear was about halfway through the band. I'm sure more shots were possible but I was shooting indoors at the time and didn't want a wild shot embedding in a wall.

Speed was checked after the first few dozen shots and again at 1000 shots. I was expecting to see a small drop but couldn't detect any difference in the chronograph numbers.

*Final shot count was 1075. * As mentioned, I could have got a couple dozen more shots and possibly got to 1100 but I wasn't risking it indoors. I could have also increased the band stretch for more speed but it wasn't needed for my shooting at this time.

I have also been having good band life with the BSB .45mm White Bands but haven't done an actual count.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for setting it down for us.

It's good info to have.


----------

